# Any Greek Scholars Out There?



## blhowes (Jul 22, 2004)

I'm studying Romans 11. I went through and identified the questions that are asked in the chapter as a way of dividing up the chapter into different sections. When I did this and started trying to understand exactly what each question was asking and why, I noticed the Greek word changed and I was wondering if anybody could tell me why? Do the words have different meanings that would cause them to be used for different reasons?

[size=18:0ce3d0cfcd]Cast Away[/size:0ce3d0cfcd]
The first word, for cast away, is the Greek word [font=symbol:0ce3d0cfcd]apotheomai[/font:0ce3d0cfcd] or [font=symbol:0ce3d0cfcd]apothomai[/font:0ce3d0cfcd], as used in Romans 11:1. In Romans 11:15, a different word ([font=symbol:0ce3d0cfcd]apobole[/font:0ce3d0cfcd]) is used.

Rom 11:1 I say then, Hath God [b:0ce3d0cfcd]cast away (683)[/b:0ce3d0cfcd] his people? 
Rom 11:15 For if the [b:0ce3d0cfcd]casting away (580)[/b:0ce3d0cfcd] of them be the reconciling of the world, 

[size=18:0ce3d0cfcd]Fall[/size:0ce3d0cfcd]
The second word, for fall, is the Greek word [font=symbol:0ce3d0cfcd]apotheomai[/font:0ce3d0cfcd] or [font=symbol:0ce3d0cfcd]apothomai[/font:0ce3d0cfcd] and as used in Romans 11:11. In Romans 11:12, a different word ([font=symbol:0ce3d0cfcd]paraptoma[/font:0ce3d0cfcd]) is used.

Rom 11:11 I say then, Have they stumbled that they should [b:0ce3d0cfcd]fall (4098)[/b:0ce3d0cfcd]? 
Rom 11:12 Now if the [b:0ce3d0cfcd]fall (3900)[/b:0ce3d0cfcd] of them be the riches of the world, 

In both cases (cast away and fall), are two totally different words used and, if so, when would one form be used instead of the other (taking into account the different parts of speech)? Does each word convey subtle 
differences of meaning?

Thanks,
Bob

[b:0ce3d0cfcd]683[/b:0ce3d0cfcd] [font=symbol:0ce3d0cfcd]apotheomai[/font:0ce3d0cfcd]
Thayer Definition:
1) to thrust away, push away, repel
2) to thrust away from one's self, to drive away from one's self
2a) repudiate, reject, refuse
Part of Speech: verb
A Related Word by Thayer's/Strong's Number: from G575 and the middle voice of otheo or otho (to shove)

[b:0ce3d0cfcd]580[/b:0ce3d0cfcd] [font=symbol:0ce3d0cfcd]apobole[/font:0ce3d0cfcd]
Thayer Definition:
1) rejection, repudiation
1a) to throw away from one's self, cast off, repudiate
2) a losing, a loss
Part of Speech: noun feminine

[b:0ce3d0cfcd]4098[/b:0ce3d0cfcd][font=symbol:0ce3d0cfcd]pipto[/font:0ce3d0cfcd] or [font=symbol:0ce3d0cfcd]peto[/font:0ce3d0cfcd] 
Thayer Definition:
1) to descend from a higher place to a lower
1a) to fall (either from or upon)
1a1) to be thrust down
1b) metaphorically to fall under judgment, came under condemnation
2) to descend from an erect to a prostrate position
2a) to fall down
2a1) to be prostrated, fall prostrate
2a2) of those overcome by terror or astonishment or grief or under the attack of an evil spirit or of falling dead suddenly
2a3) the dismemberment of a corpse by decay
2a4) to prostrate one's self
2a5) used of suppliants and persons rendering homage or worship to one
2a6) to fall out, fall from, i.e. shall perish or be lost
2a7) to fall down, fall into ruin: of buildings, walls etc.
2b) to be cast down from a state of prosperity
2b1) to fall from a state of uprightness
2b2) to perish, i.e come to an end, disappear, cease
2b2a) of virtues
2b3) to lose authority, no longer have force
2b3a) of sayings, precepts, etc.
2b4) to be removed from power by death
2b5) to fail of participating in, miss a share in
Part of Speech: verb
A Related Word by Thayer's/Strong's Number: a reduplicated and contracted form of peto, (which occurs only as an alternate in certain tenses), probably akin to G4072 through the idea of alighting
Citing in TDNT: 6:161, 846

[b:0ce3d0cfcd]3900[/b:0ce3d0cfcd] [font=symbol:0ce3d0cfcd]paraptoma[/font:0ce3d0cfcd]
Thayer Definition:
1) to fall beside or near something
2) a lapse or deviation from truth and uprightness
2a) a sin, misdeed
Part of Speech: noun neuter
A Related Word by Thayer's/Strong's Number: from G3895
Citing in TDNT: 6:170, 846


----------



## panicbird (Jul 22, 2004)

Bob,

I do not think that there is any significance to the different words. I think in the first instance, it is just a matter of one being a verb and the other being a noun. I could not find any instance of a noun form of apotheo (or apotheomai) in either the NT or the LXX, though I admit that I searched somewhat hurriedly. It seems to me, however, that when Paul wanted to use a noun to say "reject" he chose apobole (which, it should be noted, is a pretty rare word in the Bible, occuring only here and Acts 27:22). In the second instance, I think the two words (pipto and paraptoma; again a verb and a noun) are synonyms. Look at the verses (using NAS):
"I say then, they did not stumble so as to fall (pipto), did they? May it never be! But by their transgression (paraptoma) salvation has come to the Gentiles, to make them jealous. Now if their transgression (paraptoma) is riches for the world..."
Pipto and paraptoma are describing the same thing. 

I hope this helps.

Lon


----------



## blhowes (Jul 22, 2004)

Lon,
Thanks. I appreciate your help.
Bob


----------

